# Quirky FX yarns and fables



## RichKid (17 November 2007)

I sometimes have a look through this column fwiw, it's just a silly yarn to start us off but I thought fx traders might have some nice little anecdotes to share.

...nice currencies hun:



> Kroon leaves its mark on forex chest
> http://www.smh.com.au/news/business...1194766967459.html?page=fullpage#contentSwap1
> SMH- Business Day- November 17, 2007
> 
> ...


----------

